# Buffalo Stores



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I might be heading down to buffalo this weekend, while I was down there I figure I should check out some of the local stores. They should be significantly cheaper when it comes to filters/drygoods.

does anyone know of any good places to check out while I'm there?


----------



## DZinck (Aug 18, 2010)

I know nothing, except that a buffalo store list would make an AWESOME sticky!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How long are you staying? I think the magic number is staying overnight 2 days. That should allow you to spend $400 I think. 

No idea what stores you could check out though.

Could always order stuff to those forwarding companies and pick it up in Buffallo.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Even if you don't stay 48 hours, and declare your purchases it's often STILL cheaper than buying it in Canada. Take the Eheim 2217 for example. If you look it up it costs significantly less even when you calculate the NY tax + Duty on it.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

BTW there's 3 Petco's and one of them is right near the Airport.

4401 Transit Road #600
Williamsville, NY 14221
716-634-2893

Monday - Friday 9AM - 9PM
Saturday 9AM - 9PM
Sunday 10AM - 6PM Vaccinations
Full-Service Grooming
Dog Training
Pet Photography
Self-Service Dog Wash
Aquatics Department
NOW OPEN

(Taken from their company store locator website).


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 30, 2009)

Go to "The fish place" in i think tonawanda. I don't remember it being a ton better then equipment in canada but it did have alot of cool fish that you dont usually see around here


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Fish Place is a must if you go down there. It is in North Tonawanda, a short drive from Niagara Falls.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I knew a guy back in the day that did border running often. My memory on the details are fuzzy given it was pre 9-11 back in 2000 when I still knew him but lost contact. 

IIRC if you stay 3 days you're allowed $500/per head. IIRC for less then 24hr stays it is $100/per head (ie. per person in the car). What he did back then was just bring a sleeping bag, small camp stove, and mess kit & food and slept in the car while shopping. Saved a lot on hotel fees which ended up going towards other stuff like blank cd's and such. 

With the dollar almost par and me not checkingup on the price gaps of US vs CDN purchases I'm not sure if it's really worth the trip south of the 49th unless you're going to buy up lots of and also do a group buy to make it worth it as I think dealers over here may be more willing to negociate on the pricings given the economic/recession we're in.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Pets Plus - Lockport, NY.
The Fish Place - North Tonawanda, NY.

I have a pic thread of both these places on Monsterfish Keepers here. Maybe I should repost these here if there is interest.


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

Went to The Fish Place and never again.. What a dump.. Their tanks are like 10gal. maybe and fish looks crammed in there. Fish look healthy dough.. I would never go there again.. Wait until you see drive there.. hehehe "Deliverance" anyone???


----------

